# Linksammlung von Youtubeblogs



## breidi (12. Nov. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin sehr viel unterwegs und schaue dann meistens Videos bei Youtube. Es würde mich freuen wenn wir hier eine Linksammlung von interessanten Kanälen bekommen. Bitte aber nur welche die tatsächlich Videos mit Ton haben und keine Verkettung von Bildern.

Grüße und Danke


----------



## krallowa (12. Nov. 2019)

Finde die Idee nicht schlecht, würde mich da auch für interessieren.


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Nov. 2019)

Dann fangen wir doch mal mit einigen an, die mir bekannt sind!

Konishi (wohl der größte & bekannteste Blog)
https://www.youtube.com/user/KonishiKoiFarm/featured

Florian (Teich&Garten4You)
https://www.youtube.com/user/Drehpflanze

Koi-Roli (meist Technik ..)
https://www.youtube.com/user/koiroli

Harald-Bachmann (meist nur Koivideos - allerdings auch oft die Dainichi Koifarm inkl. Abfischen usw)
https://www.youtube.com/user/HaraldBachmann/featured

Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein..


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2019)

Es gibt für solche Youtube-Channels einen Bereich, wo man das direkt machen könnte. Oben in der Leiste "LINKS" konnen genau solche Links eingepflegt werden.


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Nov. 2019)

Keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll, dies kann ich mit dem Handy auch nicht machen ..
Eventuell kann es ja einer ummodeln ..


----------

